# Screenprint Labels done in Bulk?



## timbofresh (Sep 23, 2010)

Howdy, I have been running my t shirt biz for a while now, and up to this point we have had our printer relabel our shirts for us.
However, we use various printers from time to time depending on the project and not every printer can do the relabeling.

I am curious to know if anyone has ever had mass labels printed (i.e 50 on one sheet) and then heat pressed them into their tees themselves? This would be something of great interest, especially when we do really smalls runs. I have a heat press.

Any help/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Try some of these threads. I did a search for "plastisol transfer labels". This may be useful to you. Good luck.
T-Shirt Forums Search Results


----------



## Foundation (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been doing this recently and it's worked out pretty well, we ganged all the sizes onto one sheet and fit a lot of tags onto one page.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

We did this on a couple small runs of our own, and yes it works but it does not have the same feel as a direct print. An efficient option for you may be to have a run of shirts done with just the labels, then hold onto the blanks until you decide what to print for the main design.


----------



## timbofresh (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the helps guys that link helps a lot!

And thats a great idea, getting blanks preprinted...I never thought about that!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

timbofresh said:


> Howdy, I have been running my t shirt biz for a while now, and up to this point we have had our printer relabel our shirts for us.
> However, we use various printers from time to time depending on the project and not every printer can do the relabeling.
> 
> I am curious to know if anyone has ever had mass labels printed (i.e 50 on one sheet) and then heat pressed them into their tees themselves? This would be something of great interest, especially when we do really smalls runs. I have a heat press.
> ...


Yes, I've done this before. I used TransferExpress to print the tags on a sheet (I think I had about 30 to a sheet) and then had them applied to the t-shirts.


----------

